# Available for subcontracting in South Shore-Mass



## cjciampa (Feb 17, 2004)

I am located in Hull, MA, willing to subcontract for winter of 2004-2005. Drop me an email at [email protected] if you are looking for help in the south shore area. Thanks.


----------

